
OSMC Easter Update Is Here with Kodi 18, Netflix, Amazon Prime and More - sequence7
https://osmc.tv/2019/04/osmcs-easter-update-is-here-with-kodi-v18-leia/
======
sequence7
If you're wondering what OSMC is:

> OSMC (Open Source Media Center) is a free and open source media player based
> on Linux. Founded in 2014, OSMC lets you play back media from your local
> network, attached storage and the Internet. OSMC is the leading media center
> in terms of feature set and community and is based on the Kodi project.

[https://osmc.tv/about/](https://osmc.tv/about/)

